# Made a new coast to coast route



## coddy (3 Nov 2010)

Just following on from the other thread which highlights the new Way of the Roses. I had a quick spin out from Fleetwood to Tynemouth a while back and it was a fantastic ride. Hardly any busy roads until reaching the Tyne. I just wanna to share it with you and hope some gullible cyclists might be tempted into doing this easy version of the C2C instead of summet really hard.

The journey begins in Fleetwood and the first goal is getting over the Trough of Bowland. A nice alternative way of getting out of Fleetwood is via the Fleetwood to Knott-End ferry and then it is straight into the countryside. Price of crossing £1.50 and 50p for the bike. The route after the Trough heads over Tosside to Settle and then up Ribblesdale into the three peaks territory passing Pen-Y-Ghent on the right, Ingleborough on the left and arriving at Ribblehead Viaduct which sits beneath Whernside. You might be lucky here and catch the "oggy wagon" open for a brew. 

Turning right at Ribblehead, the road climbs up and over to Hawes where if you are like me you might be tempted to stuff your face with fish and chips at the excellent chippy on the right hand side as you enter the village. Yorkshire chippies are great, especially if they use that artery clogging dripping stuff. You might just want to wash it all away in one of the local pubs. "A pint of Black Sheep, Sir?"... "Aye alright then. If you insist.." After doing a wobbly weave out of Hawes you will completely and utterly regret your visit to the pub (and chippy). It is straight into your penance and a grind up Buttertubs Pass. You will look back as you get near the top to see the road littered with regurgitated chips with a bit of soggy batter sprinkled in for good measure. After flying down from the top of the pass you will be feeling all smug and pleased with yourself. The feeling of utter smugness will be short lived, believe me. 






*Spot the cyclist competition* - "get a flippin move on, will yer"






*A false dawn - dropping off Buttertubs*


It's all up and down dale as you make your way through Thwaite and Keld. Afterwards, there is no down dale but a final slog up to the mecca of English drinking establishments....The Tan Hill Inn..!! People in the know will remember to mind their P's and Q's on entering this establishment as the landlady is rather prim and proper and frowns upon bad language of any sort. 
 






*The Tan Hill Inn - The highest place to get served around here*



After tripping up over the cat, dog, duck, sheep, hen or anything else that might have been adopted you will be feeling like you have sobered up after your sesh in Hawes. Fear not as that will soon be rectified if you order the "Old Perculier". It might be expensive but it works a treat. Find yourself a pew. If there is a dog curled up on "its" cosy chair by the open fire, just chuck it off. It won't mind... well only a little bit....  







*Tan Hill Zoo*



A few OP's down the line and you and your mate will be looking at the rather rude clock behind the bar (the one with the sheep on it) thinking, "eh mate. Shall we call it a day?" You will look at each other in the (unfocused) eye and you'll know it makes sense, especially after clocking the midweek B and B special rates advertised on the chalk board. Off with the panniers, chuck the tent into the corner of the nice warm bedroom and job's a good un. Half the trip done. The Everest double glazing should keep that gale force wind at bay tonight. Did I mention it is the highest pub in Britain?







*Tan Hill Mean Time*



The morning after and down to brecky. Did you really manage to consume all that beer the night before? Anyway if the landlady is busy with her own brecky you will be invited to "cook yer own. You know where the kitchen is, just help yerselfs" ermm... nice one..!! 

All panniered up and it's off on the final day (day 2) of the tour. A few bumpy bits along the moor top and then you'll be bombing down a bridleway alongside the Pennine Way to Bowes, over the hills to Teesdale and a big climb over the moors to Stanhope. You'll be feeling a bit knackered by now and even more so when you reach the bottom of the great big hill. It's that steep they even named it something or other. Don't worry, you'll soon walk up it and towards the top you'll feel brave enough to attempt to get back on. It'll be fun trying to get going up them zig zags. If you hadn't already picked up the signs in Stanhope you will feel chuffed as owt when you do spot the C2C signs. "hey up mate. We can go back home and tell the misses we have done the proper C2C now." ......." it'll not mean owt to her anyway"

All you do once you reach the cafe at the top of the Waskerley trail is sit down and have a brew and a well earned bacon butty. It's a breeze after that. Just coast downhill for 20 odd miles down to the Tyne and onto Tynemouth. Watch the broken glass though as you pedal through Newcastle.





*Waskerley Trail - An old clapped out railway line*







*Official end of the softies route- two fit birds took this snap...don't tell er indoors though, eh? * 



If you feel that way inclined it's about 150 miles and just short of 10,000ft ascent. Have fun..!! 


















... and no...I haven't touched a drop for months.  If you want the gps file, I'll email it to you.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Nov 2010)

and that's one heck of an early post. Very well written!!!
I looked at the photos and the route, and thought 'That looks like fun'.
Then I saw the elevation chart.
You're off yer head, pal. That's mad!! You need help


----------



## mcshroom (3 Nov 2010)

I recognise that sign 

Looks like a nice route and you appear to have got some decent weather. I'll have to ride up to the Tan Hill Inn at some time.

If you want to then it may be good to upload the gpx to the downloads section


----------



## coddy (3 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> and that's one heck of an early post. Very well written!!!
> I looked at the photos and the route, and thought 'That looks like fun'.
> Then I saw the elevation chart.
> You're off yer head, pal. That's mad!! You need help





Cheers Doc. I got carried away with it. Nice sleep in this morning. 



It's a jolly good route. Obviously it can be divided into sections as desired. There is:

The Station Inn at Ribblehead that provides B&B, a bunkhouse and possibly camping around the back. http://www.thestationinn.net/

Hawes has all types of accommodation. 

Keld has a bunkhouse and camping http://www.keldbunkhouse.com/

The Tan Hill Inn on the Pennine Way is a MUST. http://www.tanhillinn.co.uk/

Bowes and Middleton-in-Teesdale have camping and other accom.

Stanhope has B&B's

...and Newcastle has a railway station for getting you back when you arrive totally knackered.


An alternative to the early part of the route which I have been along many times heading north is as follows....

From Fleetwood, cross over Shard Bridge and head up to the Stork at Condor Green. Turn left onto the Glasson Dock to Caton cycle path. It passes through Lancaster and there is a nice cheap oggy wagon at Caton car park. They do a good brecky (I think not advertised now) as well as the usual bacon rolls etc in decent grassy surroundings with picnic benches. Bikers use it a lot. The route then passes through Wray to Ingleton (open air swimming pool by the river in summer). Instead of taking the B6255 past White Scar caves, the unclassified single track road on the northern side of the valley is nicer,. It is a steep twisty climb up, passing Beezley's farm and rejoins near the Old Hill Inn at Chapel-le-Dale. It's just a hop over the hill and down to the Station Inn at Ribblehead then to rejoin the route posted above. 


It's about 49 miles to Ribblehead via Lancaster and an extra 10 miles via the Trough of Bowland and Settle.








Fleetwood to Whitby is another fantastic Coast to Coast route if any one fancies it.


----------



## coddy (3 Nov 2010)

mcshroom said:


> I recognise that sign
> 
> Looks like a nice route and you appear to have got some decent weather. I'll have to ride up to the Tan Hill Inn at some time.
> 
> If you want to then it may be good to upload the gpx to the downloads section



Hi mcshroom,

You could knock up a great route to Tan Hill from Egremont. I've done Tan Hill from both the north and south. I prefer the climb from south, via Buttertubs. The descent down to the north along long causeway and down to Brough or Kirby Stephen is rapid. I broke my land speed record bombing down there this year.

It might not be everyone's cup of tea but the Inn is perfect for me. Down to earth and full of character and characters (human and otherwise). They have live music on sometimes which is advertised on the website. It made the news last New Year. The party goers including cyclists got snowed in for a few days.

Party time at the Tan Hill Inn ..nice photos in this report

On another occasion, Tracy, the landlady made a break for it in the ex-Norwegian army tracked vehicle for medical supplies when snowed in. Unfortunately she conked out on the fell side. Ended up being rescued by the local mountain rescue team.

Tan Hill Inn staff rescued


----------



## lowrider73 (22 Dec 2010)

Interesting route, coddy. I was planning to do a double Coast to Coast next year, but was looking at some ideas. One was the Way of the Roses from Bridlington to Morecombe and then make my own way across the Pennines.

However, I like your route. Any chance of the route in detail.


----------



## Garz (22 Dec 2010)

Nice write-up coddy, thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## coddy (27 Dec 2010)

Thanks Garz. Glad you enjoyed the read.

I have added the Fleetwood to Tynemouth C2C route to the Cyclechat routes and maps section, Lowrider. You can open the gpx file on Bikehike by using the upload route facility. If you need any advice on any section of the route I will be pleased to help out.

I have also added an alternative route which uses the Knott-End ferry and an easier start to the route via Lancaster and Ingleton before joining the original route at Ribblehead. Both routes are enjoyable.

see .... Fleetwood to Tynemouth C2C

See.... Fleetwood To Tynemouth C2C (via Ingleton)


----------



## lowrider73 (28 Dec 2010)

Thanks Coddy, I've got Memory-Map V5 and will use that to plot the route. I may do the double Coast to Coast, starting from Teesside, heading to the east coast and to Bridlington. Then over to Blackpool, using the Way of the Roses route, but instead of Morecambe, I will head further south using the b road into Blackpool. I will then cycle the Golden Mile and to Fleetwood, then using your route Tynemouth. 

How is the route through Newcastle centre to Tynemouth, I may also use the Ferry to South Shields and cycle to Sunderland along the coast.


Thanks again.


----------



## coddy (28 Dec 2010)

As I very rarely visit cities, I found it quite interesting cycling along the Tyne through the city centre probably because it was very unusual cycling for me. Route finding along that northern bank is a bit of a mare. After crossing the bridge over the Tyne, the roads are very busy until you find your way to the river bank. After the city centre, the route weaves about a lot and the paths can get quite littered with broken glass when passing through the rougher areas. I have cycled the south bank to Gateshead to watch Fleetwood Town play footy and that isn't too much better. It all takes quite a bit of time and gets a bit tedious. I much prefer arriving at the likes of Whitby to some nice scenery and a portion of decent Yorkshire fish and chips. 

The descent from the hills along the Waskerly Trail is enjoyable. It is downhill all the way for about 20 miles. Tackling it the other way isn't too bad either due to the gradual gradients involved in following an old railway line and is a good way to gain a bit of altitude. 

The Consett section of the C2C is a bit tricky for navigation. The first time I passed through I ended up on the road for a while after rushing things before picking up the trail again closer to the Tyne.

The gpx route is from mapping although I might have a recorded track tucked away somewhere. I've found some Fleetwood to Whitby C2C tracks. I've done that crossing in a single day a couple of times along with a few two dayers. It's another great route that can be altered for a bit of variety. That route can be done via Buttertubs>Grinton>Richmond or through Wensleydale>Northallerton and tackled from the North passing through Kildale and Commondale or through the Trough>Malham>Grassington>Ripon region and over the North Yorkshire Moors from the Cropton/Pickering area or along the coastal path after hitting Scarborough. The Whitby YHA is excellent, set on the headland in the grounds of Whitby Abbey.

The cycle ride along the Fylde coast is a good un. You maybe could navigate through the South Fylde countryside to Lytham and do the whole coast. There is a cycle route that passes through Woodplumpton and Kirkham that ends just to the east of Lytham. I stick to off road all the way from Squires Gate (south of the Pleasure beach) along to Fleetwood when sea wall repair work permits. When you get to Bispham you can either cycle along the sea wall or along the cliff tops to Anchorsholme. The Fleetwood seafront offers some great views of the Cumbrian fells on the far side of Morecambe Bay.

Give me a shout if you think of owt else, m8. There is a lot to be said for planning your own C2C routes. I find some sections of official routing to be rather irritating at times.


(Supposed to be cycling to York to watch Fleetwood Town play in the Conference Premier on the 3rd Jan. Hope the weather improves a bit)


----------



## lowrider73 (28 Dec 2010)

coddy said:


> Give me a shout if you think of owt else, m8. There is a lot to be said for planning your own C2C routes. I find some sections of official routing to be rather irritating at times.


I may now omit the Newcastle section and instead head back to the Yorkshire coast. Although, I find official routes a good back-bone to work on, like you, I prefer to discover other places not on these set routes. 

I was on the Memory-Map early on and came up with this route. What, I would plan to do, is cycle the Yorkshire coast from Saltburn by the Sea to Spurn Head. Then to Hull - York - Way of the Roses to Blackpool, Fleetwood, Slaidburn, Settle, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Littondale, Wharfedale, Beckermonds, Hawes, Mallertang, Kirkby Stephen, Brough, Grains o' th' Beck, Middleton in Teesdale, Langdon Beck, Wearsdale, Edmundbyers and then back to Stanhope and Barnard Castle. From Barnard Castle, I will probably use some of the W2W route if not all of it to Whitby. The trouble is with the Esk Valley, it can be very hilly in places. Anyway, this is probably something to work on.


----------



## coddy (28 Dec 2010)

That looks like a crackin route, Lowrider.

I'd rather do Buttertubs>Thwaite>Keld>Tan Hill and down the Long Causeway to get to Brough.

The Halton Gill>Littondale stretch is nice. Upper Wharfedale is one of my favourite stretches of road especially from Buckden to Oughtershaw. I've cycled Hawes to Brough via the route you suggest and in all honestly the Buttertubs>Tan Hill route is far, far better. Stanhope to Barnard Castle is great. There is a dip in the middle of that stretch at Islington Hill which is a good stretch.

I found the Esk valley is a grueller towards the end of a hard day. I did it up to Egton the first time and on subsequent trips tried a couple of alternatives. You can take a bridleway (bumpy) from Commondale to Castleton, pass through Danby and climb above Oakley Side to join a main road at Barton Howl or just climb out after Commondale to join the A171. Hated that A171 though. Lots of heavy traffic but a very long fast descent into Whitby after topping out on Aislaby Moor.

If you did the Way of the Roses to Lancaster, the Caton to Glasson Dock cycle route takes you on to Condor Green. After that an option would be to carry on to Stake Pool, head south down Lancaster road, over the Cartford Bridge at Little Eccleston, through Elswick, Wharles, Kirkham and on to Lytham and up along the coast.

The Humber Bridge is worth cycling over if you haven't already done so.

Pateley Bridge to Appletreewick. Very nice. Long hard pull out of Pateley Bridge up to Greenhow Hill. Good campsite and real ale pubs at Appletreewick. A better alternative route near Settle would be to head from Airton up through Malham, (YHA) take the Cove Road, pass Malham Cove up to the Malham Tarn and drop down to Stainforth to rejoin the route.




You've whetted my appitite now, Lowrider. It looks to have the makings of a great ride.


----------



## lowrider73 (28 Dec 2010)

Back in November, I worked this route out - Whitby - Scarborough - Bridlington - Yorkshire Wolds - York - Ripon - Grassington - Settle - Kirkby Lonsdale - Carnforth - Arnside - Ulverston - Coniston - Elterwater - Grasmere - Dunmail Raise - Keswick - Buttermere - Ennerdale - St. Bees - Whitehaven - Silloth - Bowness on Solway - Carlisle - Dalston - Penrith - Hartside - Alston - Ninebanks - Allendale Town - Allenheads - Rookhope - Eastgate - Westgate - Newbiggin Common - Middleton in Teesdale - Cotherstone - Bowes - Sleightholme Moor - Tan Hill - Keld - Gunnerside - Reeth - Richmond - Catterick Bridge - Middleton Tyas - Croft on Tees - Appleton Wiske - Crathorne - Great Ayton - Commondale - Sleights - Whitby. 

It does go through the Lakes, but the Lakes is simply hard work.

I do agree, the Buttertubs Pass is a far better route than the Mallerstrang and Keld is a great little place for camping.

I may avoid the Esk Valley section, probably head for Richmond via the Strang to Northallerton. Then to Helmsley and Malton, over the Yorkshire Wolds and back to the Coast.

I've also taken notes on the Lancaster to Lytham and the Malham bit.


----------



## coddy (28 Dec 2010)

That section of route through the Lakes is a lot easier than some of the other routes on this thread. 

Climbing up to Tan Hill from Sleightholme would be interesting with a panniered bike on that rough track. I remember having a conversation on that subject with my mate on the way down. :-)

If dropping down to Helmsley, do you not fancy a trip over the North York Moors? Cropton>Stape>Grosmont>Sleights? There is a cracking home brew pub at Cropton (The New Inn) and the road over the moors is nice, quiet and very scenic. I once hopped over to Goathland from the Stape Road but the track was pretty rough and I ended up pushing the bike. Goathland is very nice and the family once got a wave from Mr. Greengrass when they were filming Heartbeat. There is also a brilliant unspoilt pub at Beckhole with a little tuck shop. (Birch Hall Inn). The cycling through Malton and onwards to the coast is a bit boring. (imo)


----------



## mcshroom (28 Dec 2010)

coddy said:


> If dropping down to Helmsley, do you not fancy a trip over the North York Moors? Cropton>Stape>Grosmont>Sleights?




Is that the bit just north of Blue Bank? I seem to remember a rather unwelcome final hill hiding just north of Sleights on a YACF night ride a couple months back. 


Your route from Tan Hill looks similar to the one I'm planning lowrider, but 'm thinking of going a little further north up to Yarm and Stokesley.


----------



## lowrider73 (29 Dec 2010)

Yes, Helmsley, Cropton, Stape and Goathland is a good idea. Goathland is a favourite village of mine, Beckhole is a quaint hamlet. The Birch Hall Inn is one of them pubs, which England is proud of. 

Once the New Year is out of the way and I get shot of my tickly chesty cough




, then I will get to plan my double coast to coast.


----------



## coddy (29 Dec 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Is that the bit just north of Blue Bank? I seem to remember a rather unwelcome final hill hiding just north of Sleights on a YACF night ride a couple months back.
> 
> 
> Your route from Tan Hill looks similar to the one I'm planning lowrider, but 'm thinking of going a little further north up to Yarm and Stokesley.




The Stape road runs to the west of the main A169 Pickering to Sleights/Whitby road, mcshroom. It runs through the Cropton forest and is accessible from Wrelton/Cropton or from Pickering using the road that passes the railway station and crosses the railway line shortly after at Newbridge. It goes over Wheeldale Moor, drops into Wheeldale Gill, climbs over Egton High Moor and then swings to the North East and drops down to Grosmont.

The Yarm/Stokesley route to Whitby from Richmond/Catterick works well and it is a lot quieter than passing through Northallerton from Leyburn and Bedale.


----------



## coddy (29 Dec 2010)

lowrider73 said:


> Yes, Helmsley, Cropton, Stape and Goathland is a good idea. Goathland is a favourite village of mine, Beckhole is a quaint hamlet. The Birch Hall Inn is one of them pubs, which England is proud of.
> 
> Once the New Year is out of the way and I get shot of my tickly chesty cough
> 
> ...



Good stuff. We might have started something here. Any more C2C home made routes..??


----------



## lowrider73 (29 Dec 2010)

I , originally did have the idea to mountain bike the coast to coast, next year which is still possible as well as the double as mentioned in the other post.

Although, this is not new stuff to me, being a long time coast to coaster. I've done the double coast to coast in 1993, done the C2C 7 times, most of it there and back, can't remember getting the train to Whitehaven. The best coast to coast is Wheelwright's, super route, bit hard going over the mountain passes, esq Black Sail. The following route is the inspiration of the Wheelwright's. 

I've also walked the Coast to Coast 6 times, always camping it. i guess it's getting a little overcrowd on the path nowadays and this is the reason, why I'm returning back to my cycling touring after years of absent from it. I tell a lie, I did a short tour of the North Pennines the other year.


Anyway, this the Coast to Coast MTB route. There are some Lakeland Passes and some of it does run long side the Wainwright's walking route, but it is on bridleway's.

St. Bees - Egremont - Ennerdale Bridge - Croasdale - Ennerdale Valley to Ennerdale.

Ennerdale - Scarth Gap Pass - Honister Pass - Borrowdale - Greenup Edge - Grasmere - Great Tongue - Grisedale - Patterdale.

Patterdale - Hartsop - The Knott - High Street - Loadpot Hill - Keld Head -Bampton - Shap - Oddendale - Orton - Mazon Wath - Brownber - Smardale - Waitby - Kirkby Stephen.

Kirkby Stephen - Barras - Tan Hill - Keld - Muker - Gunnerside - Reeth - Grinton.

Grinton - Marrick - Richmond - Brompton on Swale - Catterick Bridge - Bolton on Swale - Danby Wiske - Ellerbeck- Osmotherley.

Osmotherley - Scarth Nick - Scugdale - Raisedale - Urra Moor - Lion Inn - Glaisdale Rigg - Glaisdale - Grosmont - York Cross - Fylingthorpe - Robin Hood's Bay.


----------

